# Ready to fly?



## winifred rose (Aug 5, 2010)

I posted this in my previous thread so I apologise if you've already read this. 

Our feral friend the pigeon is doing well and I do believe is ready to fly!
He looks healthy and flies up to sit on top of a chair. I think he is ready to go.

My question is: 
How do I know for certain he is ready. What is the proper way to release? 
Again, thanks to everyone.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

If the pigeon can navigate from room to room flawlessly in your house then it's fine to release. This test simply means the pigeon would be able to fly away from predators, car's and people on bicycles etc etc... I always release my rehabbed pigeons where i originally found them. I typically do the releases on sundays at about 6am. less traffic and people at that time.


----------



## winifred rose (Aug 5, 2010)

great idea. that's what I'll do then, release the pigeon on sunday. thank you!


----------

